# Novas provas sobre velhas extinções



## Vince (16 Dez 2007 às 10:26)

> ovas provas sobre velhas extinções
> Animais foram atingidos por partículas
> Surgiram novas provas de um acontecimento cataclísmico que pode estar ligado a uma extinção em massa. No Alasca e na Sibéria foram encontrados fragmentos de meteoritos em presas e ossos de bisontes e mamutes. Citado pela BBC, um dos cientistas da equipa que investiga o caso, Richard Firestone, do Laboratório Lawrence Berkeley, explicou que as marcas têm 35 mil anos e resultam "de um impacto explosivo na atmosfera, que lançou estas partículas sobre os animais".
> 
> ...


(c) DN


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2015 às 03:29)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3021429/Earth-biochemical-balance-change.html


----------

